# pd32 ( XP-G2 )



## shelm (Jan 26, 2013)

*pd32 g2*

googled and found it on the www: 












for comparison purposes the old models:

PD32 S2





PD32UE XM-L T6 NW




i found the PD32UE too heavy and clunky so i sold it away and am now looking forward to real Fenix lumens!! :rock:


----------



## kj2 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (G2)*

Thought G2 would stand for 2nd gen. (xpg s2) But zooming in on the pic, you can read XP-G2


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (G2)*

Xpg2 in a PD32 = winning combo


----------



## PANGES (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (G2)*

Still no tail standing.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (G2)*

For what is available in some of the new lights, the PD32 is too long for just an XPG2. It doesn't need all that extra mass or current to drive a 400 lumen LED. Slap an XML2 in there at 800 lumens, all that extra mass and current from an 18650 are needed for the XML2.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (G2)*



GordoJones88 said:


> For what is available in some of the new lights, the PD32 is too long for just an XPG2. It doesn't need all that extra mass or current to drive a 400 lumen LED. Slap an XML2 in there at 800 lumens, all that extra mass and current from an 18650 are needed for the XML2.



Meh... That's what the PD32 UE is for lol....

This should be awesome as it's shorter again unlike the PD32 UE and doesn't need the extra cooling fins/mass and will have more throw. I don't really need more than 400lm most of the time even outdoors so this will be AMAZING in my opinion.

I'm more interested in the LD22 g2 but I wish I could take the old LD20 Q5 body and drop this xp-g2 emitter into it. :< Silly sideswitch. It's okay on my E50, but I want an LD20 again that doesn't have memory functions. for a edc I'd prefer to have a light that comes on at 3-9 lumens every single time. And you can simply twist the head and know it will be on turbo. 

^ Basically what I'm saying is I lost my good old LD20 Q5 and I want it back lol. I might just have to buy one of the R5 versions again. Hmm..... Maybe I'll wait though as I'm sure somebody will make a light similar to the original LD20 but using the G2.

I love Fenix, but I wish they would not make EVERY light these days with a sideswitch. After they started doing it it seems the whole industry has gone that way too.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (G2)*

This seems to make a lot more sense than the UE version, the Fenix lights PD22 and PD32UE just don't have the mass to dissipate the heat from their LEDs on the highest output. Fenix is a master at lightweight bodies with fairly high strength, but they just can't handle the heat of the current emitters when they are driven hard. With the deep reflector these have a good beam for throw and unclear environment conditions, the XP-G2 should fit this application perfectly. The black anodizing, and UI though don't appeal to me, but the price and the throw style beam is nice just because I already have so many nice floody lights.


----------



## surferx (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Appears the PD32 XP-G2 is only 0.4" shorter than ue, still a little chunky for my edc.


----------



## neutralwhite (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

being CW it will be brighter than the pd32ue right even though its 340L v 760L ?.
my normal pd32 cw seemed way brighter than the pd32ue really.
thanks,


----------



## MichaelW (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



neutralwhite said:


> being CW it will be brighter than the pd32ue right even though its 340L v 760L ?.
> my normal pd32 cw seemed way brighter than the pd32ue really.
> thanks,



Compare lux instead of lumens.


----------



## herosemblem (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Does lux refer to the intensity of the hotspot? Or throw? Or both since they might be related? I honestly don't know. Thank you.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Come on Fenix...dump those COOL BLUES!


----------



## CyberCT (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I bought my brother the PD32UE and for it's size I would much prefer it over the regular PD32 now, even the XPG2. THe color is better and the 5 modes are much more relevant. Now, give me the XPG2 in the LD01, and I will buy that to replace my XRE LD01 in a heartbeat.


----------



## enomosiki (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



markr6 said:


> Come on Fenix...dump those COOL BLUES!



You have to see the 2nd generation Cree LEDs in action. Those things have some awesome tints.


----------



## markr6 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



enomosiki said:


> You have to see the 2nd generation Cree LEDs in action. Those things have some awesome tints.



I'll definitely get one to try it out. I've sold many Fenix lights because they're just too far blue but I'm really eager to get a 1AA and 2AA with a good tint to supplement my PD32UE.


----------



## Swedpat (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



markr6 said:


> Come on Fenix...dump those COOL BLUES!





enomosiki said:


> You have to see the 2nd generation Cree LEDs in action. Those things have some awesome tints.



I agree with the opinion of some of the cool white(bluish) tints. Personally I prefer neutral or warm tints but actually my TK15S2 has a very nice cool white tint!


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 6, 2013)

***NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I have the PD32 UE which I love as an EDC light. An XP-G2 version would be perfect as a thrower to complement the UE. I have already expressed my interest to a local dealer...


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I am pretty sure the output current has dropped to ~1amp, in comparison to the 1,2amp of classic pd32.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

what would be the main differences to this compared to the pd32ue LED wise?. i know the G2 will be CW, but anything else?.

just throw better?.

thanks.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

The PD32 with the XPG2 makes the PD32 more buyable in my book! 

For EDC use, you'd rarely need something which busts over 800 lumens max. 

Might as well have one with a good balance of throw and flood.

If those max runtimes on low are accurate, this is one heck of an EDC.

I just hope the pricing is right.


----------



## MstrHnky (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

i'm currently looking at buying the eagletac d25lc2 clicky with the xp-g2. it seems to be smaller and lighter, with better specs all around. am i missing something? 

just waiting for my CPF discount code to go through after PMing the guy here. I haven't bought a light in about a year and a half, since my nitecore smart pd ex10 R2. i love that light, but the clips threads wore down and i gorilla glued them for a few months. the d25lc2 has the same type of clip and that worries me.


----------



## dj:litestick (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

BEHOLD!!!











I must say I really think this is going to be my new EDC. 

Modded this myself. I couldn't stand the more blueish stock XP-G R5 beam and was thinking about returning it to the local retailer. BUT, I couldn't let go such a well built light in such a small package. It's just perfectly slick and slim with just the right amount of knurling for EDC. So I decided to giver an emitter upgrade, for better tint and throw. So far so good. Very clean swap.


----------



## dj:litestick (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



MstrHnky said:


> i'm currently looking at buying the eagletac d25lc2 clicky with the xp-g2. it seems to be smaller and lighter, with better specs all around. am i missing something?



You're right in all aspects that it's smaller and lighter, but it still has a reverse clicky (no momentary) and the regular UI where you have to cycle through modes to get to the desired output. Plus if you want turbo, then you'd have to twist the head. 

To me, the little bit of extra length and weight of the PD32 is nothing I can't handle ECDing over the UI and no momentary. I really enjoyed my XM-L D25LC2. Thinking I might pick up another in XP-G2.


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

You are missing a lot of things, in fact.
PD32 has better construction, can take flat top batteries, has very realistic specs(You can't be sure if eagletac specs are true, according ipx ratings, ansi values etc, all up to my experience) and most of all, fenix has much more experience over the years in constructing a flashlight with one and only purpose, to serve you whenever you want it.


----------



## shelm (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ergotelis said:


> can't be sure if eagletac specs are true, according ipx ratings, ansi values etc, all up to my experience



too bad that selfbuilt didnt do any recent reviews (post Jan 2011) of single cell Fenix flashlights.
The PD32 or any other Fenix flashlight feels better built than Eagletac .. but i had already 2 new Fenix lights with internal shorts, heads got hot with no light output etc, so that was a bummer. i still have faith in Fenix and apparently i, as a Fenix buyer, need to have some luck


----------



## ergotelis (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



shelm said:


> too bad that selfbuilt didnt do any recent reviews (post Jan 2011) of single cell Fenix flashlights.
> The PD32 or any other Fenix flashlight feels better built than Eagletac .. but i had already 2 new Fenix lights with internal shorts, heads got hot with no light output etc, so that was a bummer. i still have faith in Fenix and apparently i, as a Fenix buyer, need to have some luck



wow this is really bad!Did you create any thread here to see the case? Fenix lights seem to be very well built and their protections seem rather good, even internally, as i have opened(in fact modded with newer emitters, as with pd32) almost all of the fenix lights  . Which light were they? Did you mod them?
Eagletac too does a good job in protections, but, the reverse polarity protection that i cannot use flattop is very annoying and i don't like the very slim walls in D25xxxx series. This is why i prefer fenix pd32, a bit thicker walls with forward clicky button.


----------



## MstrHnky (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

ok, so now that i'm back in the game after having not purchased a light in well over a year, i'm looking at an 18650 sized light (either the fenix pd32 xp-g2 or the eagletac d25lc2 clicky xp-g2), *when will this fenix be available to purchase*? i'd like to see reviews, etc. the fenix will probably be around $80, but i'll be able to use my current flat top 18650's and charger. i'm also really liking the jetbeam rrt-01 for a smaller edc alternative, but would buy some 18350's for that light. welcome back flashlights, goodbye paycheck.


----------



## pwscott (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2) -Am I Getting One?*

I have a PD-32 coming from Amazon today by UPS (Love Amazon Prime), now I am worried whether it is the latest 'generation' or 'version" after reading this thread.

Here is what I ordered....Fenix PD-32

I see it says 33o lumens output....but I don;t see XPG-2 or whatever on the image...but I don;t see that on the PD32 units in Fenix's 2/13 PDF catalog either....

This will be an addition to TK-15, TK-35 and my EDC PD-20.



MstrHnky said:


> ok, so now that i'm back in the game after having not purchased a light in well over a year, i'm looking at an 18650 sized light (either the fenix pd32 xp-g2 or the eagletac d25lc2 clicky xp-g2), *when will this fenix be available to purchase*? i'd like to see reviews, etc. the fenix will probably be around $80, but i'll be able to use my current flat top 18650's and charger. i'm also really liking the jetbeam rrt-01 for a smaller edc alternative, but would buy some 18350's for that light. welcome back flashlights, goodbye paycheck.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



pwscott said:


> I have a PD-32 coming from Amazon today by UPS (Love Amazon Prime), now I am worried whether it is the latest 'generation' or 'version" after reading this thread.
> 
> Here is what I ordered....Fenix PD-32
> 
> ...



You have the latest normal PD32 version. Using xp-g s2 which isn't xp-g2. Newer version is the PD32UE but that uses a XM-L led.


----------



## pwscott (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Thanks, they don't make that very clear. I see it now that I looked for other 'editions'..a few dollars more for more lumens and some cooler electronic circuitry...but a little bigger too...Received my 'regular' PD32 here and very pleased with it....it will be my EDC I think.

Now to complete that order for a 3 mode LED head upgrade for my old SureFire Executive Elite E2e that I took out of my drawer.


----------



## 2euro (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I have the older version of the PD32. Great light for the price!

Nice added feature of the side button for the different modes. :twothumbs


----------



## Calcoyote (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

When is the new G2 version of the PD32 likely to be available for purchase?

I would ask my psychic but she is on vacation.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

+1 & will this be in CW, or NW?.
thanks.
a HCRI G2 would be nice....





Calcoyote said:


> When is the new G2 version of the PD32 likely to be available for purchase?
> 
> I would ask my psychic but she is on vacation.


----------



## martinaee (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

So since the TK11 is shown in the 2013 Fenix Catalog do any of you think that means there is a good chance it will be updated to the xp-g2 emitter?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



martinaee said:


> So since the TK11 is shown in the 2013 Fenix Catalog do any of you think that means there is a good chance it will be updated to the xp-g2 emitter?



Think that the PD32 or TK15 gets sooner a upgrade.


----------



## vonuscyg (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I heard that the G2 is cool-white.
For me, the PD32 UE is better fitting in my hand than the smaller PD32 as well
as having an easier tint on the eyes.


----------



## apheod (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

i found a site with them available for pre-order, but it had the description and specs of the xp-g s2 listed. the header for the page showed xp-g2 pre-order, and that they'd be shipping Q1 2013.

anyone hear any more solid dates?


----------



## kj2 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



apheod said:


> i found a site with them available for pre-order, but it had the description and specs of the xp-g s2 listed. the header for the page showed xp-g2 pre-order, and that they'd be shipping Q1 2013.
> 
> anyone hear any more solid dates?


Haven't heard anything about a date. Can you DM that website?


----------



## apheod (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



kj2 said:


> Haven't heard anything about a date. Can you DM that website?



http://www.gpknives.com/fenixpd32g2ledflashlightbatteries.html


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

If anyone's interested, this is what will be available this quarter: 

http://cld.shaolo.com/image/15301X3X0i38
http://cld.shaolo.com/image/3l3r090I173n

I have reason to believe we *might* see additional releases through the year. I was told it's Fenix's *ultimate* goal of shipping every light with a battery.

I was told the LD12G2 was supposed to be shipping to dealers this week. I'll let you know what Fenix says about the release date of the PD32G2.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I've heard late march from a Canadian dealer. He's not doing preorders, which means the date may not be set in stone


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ShaoloGear said:


> If anyone's interested, this is what will be available this quarter:
> 
> http://cld.shaolo.com/image/15301X3X0i38
> http://cld.shaolo.com/image/3l3r090I173n
> ...



according to the numbers on your page, the pd32g2 throws less than the pd32ue ?


----------



## apheod (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

i placed a pre-order from that GPknives site with a note saying that if it was not a fenix pd32 with xp-g2 r5 that i was not interested. they e-mailed me today confirming that they are the gen 2 lights and that they came in this morning. mine has already shipped to me.


----------



## cjdscratch (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I have been waiting for this one to arrive. I hope it has a good mix of spill and throw...


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



CarpentryHero said:


> according to the numbers on your page, the pd32g2 throws less than the pd32ue ?



That is correct. The UE is still going to be brighter than the G2.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

More lumens is obvious, but the lux being the measure of throw, I thought there would be a larger margin of difference in the xpg2's favor


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



cjdscratch said:


> I have been waiting for this one to arrive. I hope it has a good mix of spill and throw...



You'll need to do quite a bit more waiting unfortunately. Until the existing R5 stock is depleted, you won't see these out in the store shelves.


----------



## pinetree89 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I hope Fenix puts a spring on the positive contact like they have on the PD32UE. I prefer this for use with flat top 18650's. 

I wish they would go a bit neutral on this one too. I recently upgraded an old TK12 with a 5000k XP-G2. I absolutely love the tint along with the throw and flood balance of this light. It's one of my favorite beams.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



Ualnosaj said:


> You'll need to do quite a bit more waiting unfortunately. Until the existing R5 stock is depleted, you won't see these out in the store shelves.



Dealers in the US that ordered these should have them in hand either now, or *soon*.

As mentioned above, GPKnives is just one of the dealers that has them listed and for sale now.

If someone wants an R5, I would recommend picking one up sooner rather than later. It's my understanding it's nearly depleted.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



CarpentryHero said:


> More lumens is obvious, but the lux being the measure of throw, I thought there would be a larger margin of difference in the xpg2's favor






maybe they got the numbers wrong. even if it did use the same reflector, the smaller XPG2 would give more throw and a much higher lux. That's how Saablaster turned the TN31 into a world-beating throw-beast using a XPG2 led.


----------



## Ualnosaj (Feb 13, 2013)

***NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ShaoloGear said:


> Dealers in the US that ordered these should have them in hand either now, or *soon*.
> 
> As mentioned above, GPKnives is just one of the dealers that has them listed and for sale now.
> 
> If someone wants an R5, I would recommend picking one up sooner rather than later. It's my understanding it's nearly depleted.



That's a pre-order. We'd throw up a pre-order too but it only serves to annoy given the usual Fenix wait. Chinese New Year holiday "technically" ends on the 15th. Assuming best case and they ship Monday the 18th (extremely, extremely unlikely), it'll be a week and a half before landing in distributor and/or dealer hands making it March. For dealers, they'll need to sit in a distributor middle step which then adds a few days. If the stars align, a general consumer may get their hands on one by April.

But hey, who knows? You seem to be a US dealer so may differ from Canada.

On a side note, we all wish Fenix would stop chasing the almighty lumen and differentiate by going full neutral white


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Apheod above says GPKnives shipped his out already.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ShaoloGear said:


> If anyone's interested, this is what will be available this quarter:
> 
> http://cld.shaolo.com/image/15301X3X0i38
> http://cld.shaolo.com/image/3l3r090I173n
> ...



To bad, that the prices are blue-ed-away


----------



## SMI (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



apheod said:


> i placed a pre-order from that GPknives site with a note saying that if it was not a fenix pd32 with xp-g2 r5 that i was not interested. they e-mailed me today confirming that they are the gen 2 lights and that they came in this morning. mine has already shipped to me.



Just had a random question for you, assuming your G2 did arrive.

Does it have that battery wobble when using two CR123's? I still have a PD30 and want to upgrade to this PD32 G2. Can't remember which model but I remember when they allowed two types of batteries to be used there was an annoying gap when using CR123's.

Anyways.... 

Please report back here as I'm sure many are interested in your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## SMI (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



apheod said:


> i placed a pre-order from that GPknives site with a note saying that if it was not a fenix pd32 with xp-g2 r5 that i was not interested. they e-mailed me today confirming that they are the gen 2 lights and that they came in this morning. mine has already shipped to me.



Did you happen to receive the light?

Curious what you think of it. Also if it has that "wobble" noise when you use two CR123's.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Starting from the top.

Lights will fit CR123s and 18650s and there's no liner, so there is very little wobble, but it's present.

Tenergy CR123s come bundled on some of the lights. There is a version that comes with batteries and a version w/o.

The head on the one I opened was loose, so you might need to hand tighten the head on your flashlight if it doesn't work OTB.

As you can see from the pictures Fenix is using a blister package instead of the traditional box. 












If you have any other questions, throw them up and I'll answer.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Couple things compared to the PD32UE.

The spot is considerably tighter on the G2. The tint is also very cool in comparison (we all knew that).

The length difference is considerable. If you removed the cooling fins from the PD32UE entirely, the lights should be about the same length.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ShaoloGear said:


> Starting from the top.
> 
> Lights will fit CR123s and 18650s and there's no liner, so there is very little wobble, but it's present.
> 
> ...



Can you post some close-up pics from the package?

Also see in a post with pics that you posted, that the PD22 will get a update to XP-G2


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

PD22 G2 is available now.

Since the pictures are pretty big, I won't inline these. Same pictures, just at the higher res:

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0192/4216/products/DSC_2764_2048x2048.png
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0192/4216/products/DSC_2765_2048x2048.png


----------



## SMI (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ShaoloGear said:


> Starting from the top.
> 
> Lights will fit CR123s and 18650s and there's no liner, so there is very little wobble, but it's present.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for the response, I really appreciate it.

My only other question is on the beam. Any rings in the beam? My PD30 R5 has a horrible ring on the outside of the beam.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

just spoke on live chat to them, and asked re shipping to the UK, and was advised it could be around 80 / 90 USD$!!!!!. Insane. 
they are speaking to their rep to see what they can do!.

damn, $80USD is like £50 in the UK. could buy another for that price!. lol.


thanks.


----------



## Southpaw1925 (Feb 18, 2013)

***NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



MstrHnky said:


> i'm currently looking at buying the eagletac d25lc2 clicky with the xp-g2. it seems to be smaller and lighter, with better specs all around. am i missing something?
> 
> just waiting for my CPF discount code to go through after PMing the guy here. I haven't bought a light in about a year and a half, since my nitecore smart pd ex10 R2. i love that light, but the clips threads wore down and i gorilla glued them for a few months. the d25lc2 has the same type of clip and that worries me.



Agreed. Go to illuminationgear and they have a "custom edition" where the LC2 xpg2 is 517 otf lumens at 11kcd. It's lighter, smaller and it can tail stad.

Not rally impressed with the pd32 xpg where it rated at 340 ANSI lumens at 6kcd


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



neutralwhite said:


> just spoke on live chat to them, and asked re shipping to the UK, and was advised it could be around 80 / 90 USD$!!!!!. Insane.
> they are speaking to their rep to see what they can do!.
> 
> damn, $80USD is like £50 in the UK. could buy another for that price!. lol.
> ...



I tried sending you a PM but your box is full.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



SMI said:


> Thank you very much for the response, I really appreciate it.
> 
> My only other question is on the beam. Any rings in the beam? My PD30 R5 has a horrible ring on the outside of the beam.



I personally don't notice any rings with the naked eye. The diffusion from the spot to the flood seems very clean. I've never tried taking a beam shot before. Using an iphone5 camera, this is the best pic I can get at the moment.

Original: http://cld.shaolo.com/image/3o1N1l3k3g45
Original with iphone HDR processing: http://cld.shaolo.com/image/0U0W3O3K0v3D


----------



## Chris762 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

For SW regions... http://firsthandsurvival.com/product_info.php/cPath/30/products_id/59


----------



## shelm (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Thanks for the photos of the retail packaging.

Disadvantages imho:

blister packages are aimed at mass market, large marts or supermarkets, RL hardware stores
blister packages do not serve the collector, flashaholic enthusiast, or collectionist
blister packages make re-sale of returned warez harder for dealers
blister packages make second hand sale harder for private persons, ebay; you cannot declare an opened package as "As New" or "In Mint" anymore; resale value will be much lower right from the start of the sales attempt
how does one open wtf and how does one store a blister package??
hopefully the battery-less packaging of the PD32G2 comes in the old style (yet equally cheapish compared to Eagletac packaging) Fenix package
blister package looks and feels cheap, and an original expensive Fenix deserves better. where is the premium, where is the value?
the included holster appears as cheap and non-rugged as other cheap Fenix holsters (PD32UE, ..)

Advantages imho:

It is easier to see for everybody (dealer, seller, buyer, store) if a package was ever opened 
Packages can be handled rougher, they are not as sensible or fragile as 4sevens retail boxes
Cheaper for the manufacturer. Maximizes profit for Fenix factory.
Price is cheaper for end customers?

Sometimes it is possible to write a review only by looking at 2 photos of the retail packaging :twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



shelm said:


> Thanks for the photos of the retail packaging.
> 
> Disadvantages imho:
> 
> ...



Totally agree with you 
IMO Fenix should bring back the "old" TK-serie holster. (holsters that came with the TK11,TK21..)


----------



## SMI (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



ShaoloGear said:


> I personally don't notice any rings with the naked eye. The diffusion from the spot to the flood seems very clean. I've never tried taking a beam shot before. Using an iphone5 camera, this is the best pic I can get at the moment.
> 
> Original: http://cld.shaolo.com/image/3o1N1l3k3g45
> Original with iphone HDR processing: http://cld.shaolo.com/image/0U0W3O3K0v3D




Thank you again.

MUCH nicer beam than the PD30, friggen hate those rings. Awesome, well I'm sold.


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

+1. 
the pd32ue box looked alright. 
this one now looks like i can buy from my local hardware store now. lol.
moving over to ZL even though they have just a plain brown box, but the flashlight certainly makes up for it!. 
im done it seems with fenix. 
only had the pd32 cw and pd32ue. 
no more, all sold. moving on.
thanks dear shelm.




shelm said:


> Thanks for the photos of the retail packaging.
> 
> Disadvantages imho:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris762 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I too am a little upset with the blister packing. Rest assured I am told the non-battery versions will come in the original boxes. (which are not in the US yet)
I think its for presentation and to reduce theft in retail stores...


----------



## shelm (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



Chris762 said:


> Rest assured I am told the non-battery versions will come in the original boxes.



Can the light tailstand?
And why cannot the light still tailstand?

Original boxes .. thanks for the good info. Now i want one. 
Maybe i can sell the included Fenix holster


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



shelm said:


> Can the light tailstand?
> And why cannot the light still tailstand?
> 
> Original boxes .. thanks for the good info. Now i want one.
> Maybe i can sell the included Fenix holster



The tail caps on the light are designed to be easy to handle with gloves on.


----------



## ShaoloGear (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



Chris762 said:


> I too am a little upset with the blister packing. Rest assured I am told the non-battery versions will come in the original boxes. (which are not in the US yet)
> I think its for presentation and to reduce theft in retail stores...



Hi Chris,
I would check with your distributor. According to the availability sheet I have from Fenix, the non-battery versions are in the US.


----------



## SMI (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I could honestly care less about the packaging as long as the light is up to par. It could come in a garbage bag for all I care. The first thing I do with a new light is toss the packaging. If you want something pretty go buy some flowers, lol. I buy fenix lights because they have always worked reliably for me and they are priced good for what you get.


----------



## Labrador72 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I was looking at that list and noticed that the TK15 won't be avaiable with an XP-G2 in Q1. Normally the TK series get newer leds first so I'm surprised this time the LD12/22 and PD 22/32 are spearheading the upgrade. Maybe there's still hope they are designing a replacement of the TK15 with a new UI?


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

preview. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMl48ed-Drk


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

On the video it looks like the XP-G2 has a larger hotspot but maybe is just the angle of the camera or lights?


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

could be, but it does look larger really.



Labrador72 said:


> On the video it looks like the XP-G2 has a larger hotspot but maybe is just the angle of the camera or lights?


----------



## kj2 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



Labrador72 said:


> I was looking at that list and noticed that the TK15 won't be avaiable with an XP-G2 in Q1. Normally the TK series get newer leds first so I'm surprised this time the LD12/22 and PD 22/32 are spearheading the upgrade. Maybe there's still hope they are designing a replacement of the TK15 with a new UI?



I really think they won't update the TK15.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Agreed, I don't think so either! 

Now the question is what will replace the TK15: will it be some kind of new "TK18" light or maybe more a newly designed TK11 kind of light? 
Q2 or Q3? Who's taking bets?


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

credit to SBflashlight guy...beamshots clip. excellent reviewer!!...thank you. ordered one. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6KMrBrSprM


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

hi - mine should be here any day now. will update as soon as how it is. sold my PD32UE for this one. 
PD32UE is very good, bright, everything, but this seems way more efficient and like the whiter LED. 
UE was nice creamy, but like the idea of this better white.
miss the UE tho. 


thanks.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

how comes this one is in a box then?.
thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fenix-PD32-...3-/121081048082?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



kj2 said:


> Totally agree with you
> IMO Fenix should bring back the "old" TK-serie holster. (holsters that came with the TK11,TK21..)


----------



## kj2 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



neutralwhite said:


> how comes this one is in a box then?.
> thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fenix-PD32-...3-/121081048082?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Box?? I was talking about the nylon sheath it comes with.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

thanks apologies, caught the wrong quote. 



kj2 said:


> Box?? I was talking about the nylon sheath it comes with.


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



neutralwhite said:


> credit to SBflashlight guy...beamshots clip. excellent reviewer!!...thank you. ordered one.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6KMrBrSprM



Beam shot is similar to mine. Mine though was not an off the shelf model but a regular PD32 with the LED replaced with an XP-G2, (2B color bin). I'm happy to see that the bluish tint is gone. Here is my comparison between XP-G2 on left and XP-G on the right


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

thanks very much for that.
would you say this G2 is brighter than the old PD32 R5 on max?. intensity. 
thanks.



hiuintahs said:


> Beam shot is similar to mine. Mine though was not an off the shelf model but a regular PD32 with the LED replaced with an XP-G2, (2B color bin). I'm happy to see that the bluish tint is gone. Here is my comparison between XP-G2 on left and XP-G on the right


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Yes it is. The XP-G2, R5 is about 20% brighter for the same current than the XP-G, R5. I was able to confirm that with a light meter I have. I have to think that Fenix pretty much has the same driver and settings as before..........the only difference being the new generation 2 LED. The PD32 is a sweet light and my only complaint in the past was the bluish tint on the XP-G. Looks like the XP-G2 they are using might have less blue.............I'm hoping that the few that have been observed is the trend. Keep in mind this one of mine didn't come from Fenix. But the beam pattern and the output should be the same.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

thanks, so would you know the CCT/Kelvin of this Fenix PD32 G2.
i think the last PD32 XPGR5 was some 6300 i think.
i know its a cool white but wondering what CCT it is.

thanks hiuintahs, appreciated. 



hiuintahs said:


> Yes it is. The XP-G2, R5 is about 20% brighter for the same current than the XP-G, R5. I was able to confirm that with a light meter I have. I have to think that Fenix pretty much has the same driver and settings as before..........the only difference being the new generation 2 LED. The PD32 is a sweet light and my only complaint in the past was the bluish tint on the XP-G. Looks like the XP-G2 they are using might have less blue.............I'm hoping that the few that have been observed is the trend. Keep in mind this one of mine didn't come from Fenix. But the beam pattern and the output should be the same.


----------



## hiuintahs (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Well, what you see above isn't a factory Fenix XP-G2 but I do know that the tint on it is 2B which is between 5700K and 6100K..........lets say its in the middle at 5900k. I think the stock PD32 with XP-G has to be 6500k. I've had 6000k lights before and the original PD32 XP-G is a lot more blue than they are. But I suppose 6300k could be the case. By the way my favorite color temperature area is 5000 to 6000k.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

thanks, so it could be just as blue as the old pd32 xpg r5?.
according to this clip, its whiter, so makes me wonder if its so white without blue, it must be 5500 or so, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6KMrBrSprM

never seen a cool white in pure white , lol.

thanks. 




hiuintahs said:


> Well, what you see above isn't a factory Fenix XP-G2 but I do know that the tint on it is 2B which is between 5700K and 6100K..........lets say its in the middle at 5900k. I think the stock PD32 with XP-G has to be 6500k. I've had 6000k lights before and the original PD32 XP-G is a lot more blue than they are. But I suppose 6300k could be the case. By the way my favorite color temperature area is 5000 to 6000k.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Sexiness... pure sexiness. I really really want an LD22, LD12, and PD32 all in xp-g2 lol.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

i just like how efficient these are compared to the old PD32, & even UE!.



martinaee said:


> Sexiness... pure sexiness. I really really want an LD22, LD12, and PD32 all in xp-g2 lol.


----------



## orbital (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

..


Please stop putting **NEW** on every light


..


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

it is new though...



orbital said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Please stop putting **NEW** on every light
> ...


----------



## appliancejunk (Mar 16, 2013)

***NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



martinaee said:


> Sexiness... pure sexiness. I really really want an LD22, LD12, and PD32 all in xp-g2 lol.



What about the PD22 in XP-G2?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shelm (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



orbital said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Please stop putting **NEW** on every light
> ...




we remove the **NEW** label when the light isnt new anymore


----------



## martinaee (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



appliancejunk said:


> What about the PD22 in XP-G2?



Yeah... thought about that one. I'd love to have one too, but wouldn't want to use it as much as I don't generally want to pay for CR123's. I have a box of CR123's for my Fenix E50 for emergencies/long power outages and such, but with the other 3 (LD22,LD12,PD23) you can use eneloops/eneloops/18650's respectively.

LOL if you gift me all 4 I'll gladly take them though


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Cab the pd22 really run on eneloops? I guess you'd have to lego it a an ld12 spare body?

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

yes, what does compare lux than lumens mean?.
wanted to know if this would be brighter than the pd32ue. 
sure seems my old pd32 xpgr5 was somehow.
thanks.




herosemblem said:


> Does lux refer to the intensity of the hotspot? Or throw? Or both since they might be related? I honestly don't know. Thank you.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



shelm said:


> googled and found it on the www:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The PD 32UE is 74 grams. The PD 32 65 grams.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



SeamusORiley said:


> The PD 32UE is 74 grams. The PD 32 65 grams.



LOL! An entire two nickels...not even.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

pretty surprised & pleased just how its more efficient than the PD32UE. 
its good.


----------



## markr6 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I don't know, an extra 70 lumens AND 40 minutes longer rutime on the UE suits me better. I use that mode a lot. About to buy a third, but resisting the urge.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

hi - what is the tint bin if anyone knows please?. 2B?. 1C?
thanks.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

I like the idea of the PD32 UE... but I think overall I'd like getting this new pd32 in xp-g2 r5 more. It's somewhat shorter/lighter and has better throw.

Also I like hearing that the tint of the xp-g2 is slightly warmer than previous xp-g tints. What has always bugged me about the cool white tints is that they can be close to icy cool white instead of perfect white. This slightly creamier tint should help a lot. I hope somebody puts up initial photos and more beam shots of this soon side by side with the pd32 UE.

Overall I don't think I'd get a PD32 UE ever because I know how floody it would be. My E50 had a broad medium throw beam and a much bigger reflector than the PD32 UE using the same emitter so the UE must be quite floody.


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

hi, yes, its a very floody light the UE, very good though for close range stuff, and some throw without losing much beam.
but yes, I too prefer the G2 for cool but a touch a warm to the tint. 
the PD32UE seemed creamier. nice, but stood out , and I wanted more whiter than cream.
hope there is some comparison of these two though.
..wonder what tint the G2 is in still though...
possibly 2b?.



martinaee said:


> I like the idea of the PD32 UE... but I think overall I'd like getting this new pd32 in xp-g2 r5 more. It's somewhat shorter/lighter and has better throw.
> 
> Also I like hearing that the tint of the xp-g2 is slightly warmer than previous xp-g tints. What has always bugged me about the cool white tints is that they can be close to icy cool white instead of perfect white. This slightly creamier tint should help a lot. I hope somebody puts up initial photos and more beam shots of this soon side by side with the pd32 UE.
> 
> Overall I don't think I'd get a PD32 UE ever because I know how floody it would be. My E50 had a broad medium throw beam and a much bigger reflector than the PD32 UE using the same emitter so the UE must be quite floody.


----------



## martinaee (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



neutralwhite said:


> hi, yes, its a very floody light the UE, very good though for close range stuff, and some throw without losing much beam.
> but yes, I too prefer the G2 for cool but a touch a warm to the tint.
> the PD32UE seemed creamier. nice, but stood out , and I wanted more whiter than cream.
> hope there is some comparison of these two though.
> ...



Hey. Yeah the pd32 ue uses the same neutral t6 emitter as the E50. It is neutral but definitely warm if you are comparing it to something like the older pd32 emitters.

The good thing I hear about the xp-g2 emitter is that it should be cooler than a "neutral" tint but that it's slightly warmer or "creamier" if you will than the older xp-g r5 emitters. That would make me start liking cool white emitters so much more if they can get that perfect white tint that isn't too cool. Really drooling after the LD and PD series in xp-g2 right now.


----------



## blo9 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

This looks excellent! I have too gone mad on my blue'ish PD32 XP-G (315lumen).
Could someone instruct me how to swap the led in the "best" way? Could you do it from below without removing the glass? As I understand there is almost a direct swap.
Also, where and what led are we talking about? Seeing some different leds with boards on the internet makes me even more confused.
What base should I get? What size? 10, 16, 20mm?
The images on the B version looks good, I would like to have a cool white to neutral version, is that 5 ~ 5,8k?
DIY guide ? =)

Edit: Found instructions... I must be blind =)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?350104-Fenix-PD32-LED-change-out-to-XP-G2


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Does this light have a current draw when the light is off due to the mode memory fuction?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*



LightWalker said:


> Does this light have a current draw when the light is off due to the mode memory fuction?


No, Memory even works when you take the battery out, and install later back again.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** Fenix PD32 (XP-G2)*

Ok, thanks kj2.


----------

